# Honey Flow in Tennessee?



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Wondering from other beekeepers in Tennessee and close surrounding areas what your observations on the honey flow are thus far? I am just now 4/19/2008 starting to see some white wax here in Murfreesboro (central Tennessee). Thanks for your comments and observatons!


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

They recommend that you have your honey supers on by April 15th for eastern Tenn. I put mine on this morning. The main honey flow is during the months of May and June, but the last part of April can be good in some parts of eastern Tenn. I'm seeing white wax also. I intalled a deep super with nothing but foundation a week ago and the bees have nearly drawn it out and the queen is already laying on one frame. Oh yeah!


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Southwest Tn here. We seem to be about 15 days to a month ahead of ya.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I appreciate the comments...seems like the flow is going slow here...but this is the first full week we have had without near freezing temps at night and it has been up in the 70s during the day. The weather for the next week looks like good Spring temps both day and night so...hopefully things will come along quickly now. I hope we don't have a late season freeze like we did here in TN last year!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

last year on the mid-atlantic coast was a disaster
doesn't look like a repeat this year
keep your fingers crossed

Dave


----------



## tennesseebeeman (Dec 8, 2007)

*ello*

it good here the best year yet





i have nucs and other hives parts in stock 



email at [email protected]


----------



## arkiados (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: ello*

I just hived 6lbs of bees the this past weekend in Nashville, TN. Do I need to put on my supers sometime soon? If so, when would be best?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ello*

> I just hived 6lbs of bees the this past weekend 

Well, I assume that you actually put 3 lbs in each of two separate hives. Generally, the recommendation is to add another box once the current box is about 80% drawn out with comb. 

Keep in mind that there are no guarantees about getting a honey crop the same year a package is hived.


----------



## arkiados (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: ello*

Nope.  I put six pounds in each. Two medium hive bodies per hive.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: ello*

I see you are on a fast track! 

More bees to start just means that you get to the point of adding more hive bodies sooner, but doesn't change the advice about waiting until you have close to 8 frames drawn in a 10 frame box.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: ello*

Little if any white wax yet here. Good pollen and adequate open nectar, but most of the nectar so far has been consumed by brood. Now that the weather has improved maybe they will start packing some away. Dandelions are in full bloom so it is the traditional time to start supering.

The bees are looking decent - it's all about the weather now.


----------



## arkiados (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: ello*

What does the white wax mean and how does it compare to other wax?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: ello*

I don't know that it absolutely means anything, but it kind of indicates that the bees are working a good flow, and that the hives have the ability to draw out foundation and build comb. 

I may not be seeing white wax in my hives because I have plenty of comb and the bees just don't need to produce a lot of wax. Still as usual for this time of year, they *are* building drone comb between boxes, and tucked into all the nooks and crannies - and repairing comb here and there, and none of THAT is being built out of white wax yet.


----------

